# Need b12 manual for my Sunny Station Wagon



## junraymond (May 25, 2007)

I'm new here in your forums and so far, I've learned some new facts & new DIY tricks here:woowoo: . I get the impression that there are really some good tech gurus here hehe. So I was just wondering if you, the nissan tech gurus , have an electric manual for my 1988 Nissan Sunny (called California here in the Philippines) station wagon? Mine has an E15 engine, 5 speed manual transmission and currently in bad bad shape hehe. Check my site & see for yourself http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2628781

Thanks in advance and more power to all!


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

junraymond said:


> I'm new here in your forums and so far, I've learned some new facts & new DIY tricks here:woowoo: . I get the impression that there are really some good tech gurus here hehe. So I was just wondering if you, the nissan tech gurus , have an electric manual for my 1988 Nissan Sunny (called California here in the Philippines) station wagon? Mine has an E15 engine, 5 speed manual transmission and currently in bad bad shape hehe. Check my site & see for yourself http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2628781
> 
> Thanks in advance and more power to all!


nice to know that im not alone here..hehehe
me too has a 1988 nissan california, and like you i am hoping that some of the guru's here might help us. 
I have some problem with my car maybe you can help me on this. Im from philippines too, here's my email [email protected].


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

mmmm i got an uploaded manual for b12 sentras, sunny and N13 pulsar

its in pdf

heres the link

FileFactory.com - free file hosting


----------

